# 72 Thinline Tele or Epiphone Les Paul Standard?



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just wondering what your thoughts are on these two guitars.

72 Tele Thinline (dual humbucker)
Epiphone Les Paul Standard

I know it's all subjective, but I've narrowed my next purchase down to these two. Anyone that has one or the other, feel free to post your thoughts and your experience.


:rockon2:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Is the Tele an actual 72 or a reissue?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I prefer the Tele shape. Better when sitting. I also prefer the tele bridge pu to a humbucker or mini hum at the neck.

Both of these are deadly 

66'










2008


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

The 72 is a re-issue.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jb007 said:


> The 72 is a re-issue.


This is the one I assume you are talking about:


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes that would be the one, or the sunburst


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd take the Tele!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tele, no contest.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Tele all the way!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow 11-0 Tele!

I, too, would go Tele. Great shape for a guitar and better tone (to my ears) than a LP.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

which body style do you prefer?

i'd have to try them both before making up my mind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Since the Tele has two humbuckers I don't think it makes much difference.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I like Les Paul's but I'd rather have the Telecaster in that debate.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

If you are sensitive to neck radius that may make a difference in choice too. The Fenders tend to have pretty round radii.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Telecasters with humbuckers in the neck!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

The thinline.


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey. Thanks everyone! I ended up getting a harmonica instead...ya right.

Here's my new baby...










She's one of only 250 made, or so I've read, of the special run '72 Thinline Blonde ones. Looks, feels and sounds great.

:rockon2:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a real 72 for sale locally-unfortunately it was hot-rodded

http://classaxe.ca/vintagevault/vvindex/cavft05/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you're asking about starting from scratch, or for someone who has neither a Tele nor a Les Paul style guitar--I would say go with the LP.

I prefer the feel of a Les Paul, Teles feel uncomfortable to me.

However Thinlines have a bit of a different feel, and as long as it had a rosewood fingerboard I would consider one, as I already have a Les Paul. But maybe I'd go with the LP anyway--and set it up for slide.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

jb007 said:


> Hey. Thanks everyone! I ended up getting a harmonica instead...ya right.
> 
> Here's my new baby...
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks pretty nice, especially with the black pick guard! Congrats! Since I have a LP already, I would have gone for the Tele too, maybe not one with HB's, but of course, that wasn't your option or consideration. Nice guitar!
-Mikey


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I would pick the Tele since I have yet to find an Epiphone LP that I like.


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

If you were talking Gibson Les Paul, I would tell you to go for the Les Paul hands down because the Thinlines are Made in Mexico.

But you are talking Epiphone Les Paul, in this case I would say go with the Thinline, assuming you are going to keep that Les Paul stock.

However, if you are willing to put down some more money on upgrading that Les Paul... then theres a real debate. You can make those Epiphone Les Pauls real nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How is that Thinline working out ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Frankly if you're deciding between a Tele with humbuckers or a Les Paul there's not going to be a huge difference in tone anyway. Pick the one that plays best for you.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I actually couldn't make this decision either so I got the Thinline tele and Les Paul'd it a bit you could say - something to consider if you still want those extra vol/tone controls. I couldn't stand the wide range pickups that came with it.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Peter said:


> I actually couldn't make this decision either so I got the Thinline tele and Les Paul'd it a bit you could say - something to consider if you still want those extra vol/tone controls. I couldn't stand the wide range pickups that came with it.


Great Choice with the P-Rails. I don't see the Triple-shot pickup rings, so how do you select your pickup settings?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> Great Choice with the P-Rails. I don't see the Triple-shot pickup rings, so how do you select your pickup settings?


The front two chickenheads are push/pull.


----------

